# Ci ho iscritti a un corso di yoga



## Kraus

Ciao amici! 

Premesso che a me questa frase sembra perlomeno bizzarra, è possibile usare il pronome complemento oggetto di 1° persona plurale quando il soggetto della frase sono io? 

Si può dire tranquillamente "ti ho iscritto, l'ho iscritto/a, vi ho iscritti, li ho iscritti, le ho iscritte", ma su "ci ho iscritti" ho parecchi dubbi.

Grazie fin d'ora per i vostri pareri!


----------



## jazyk

Perché non dici _ho iscritto noi_ e ti liberi dal problema? 

Luciano


----------



## Kraus

Pensavo anzi a "ho iscritto tutti noi", mi sembrava più naturale, però la curiosità mi è rimasta...

Grazie per il suggerimento!


----------



## Necsus

Non capisco, ti suonerebbe strano se la moglie dicesse al marito "ci ho iscritti a un corso di yoga, cominciamo domani", per esempio?


----------



## gabrigabri

Anche a me suona male (perché poi???), ma è diffusissimo, e nel parlato non avrei problemi a ripeterlo.
In un contesto più formale o scrivendo, direi "Ho iscritto me e mia moglie"...


----------



## Necsus

gabrigabri said:


> In un contesto più formale o scrivendo, direi "Ho iscritto me e mia moglie"...


Sì, ma questo parlando a un terzo..! Se devi dirlo a tua moglie, e voi due siete gli interessati, che cosa le dici, 'ho iscritto te e me a...', o 'ti ho iscritto insieme a me a...'?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ecco un altro a cui _ci ho iscritti_ suona tremendo.  E non credo nemmeno di averlo mai sentito, in tutta sincerità.
Trovo cento volte preferibile _Ho iscritto noi, tutti noi, te e me_, o qualunque altra variante_._


----------



## Kraus

Necsus said:


> Non capisco, ti suonerebbe strano se la moglie dicesse al marito "ci ho iscritti a un corso di yoga, cominciamo domani", per esempio?


Personalmente sì, perché non mi sembra d'aver mai sentito usare "ci" in casi come questo. Forse è tutta questione d'abitudine: quello che sentiamo dire spesso diventa grammaticalmente corretto, mentre quello che ci suona raro è automaticamente sbagliato.


----------



## M_07

Kraus said:


> Personalmente sì, perché non mi sembra d'aver mai sentito usare "ci" in casi come questo. Forse è tutta questione d'abitudine: quello che sentiamo dire spesso diventa grammaticalmente corretto, mentre quello che ci suona raro è automaticamente sbagliato.


Sarà questo il motivo per cui quando cominci ad imparare qualche lingua straniera cominci anche a fare qualche errore di grammatica nella tua propria lingua?.


----------



## brut2001

Necsus said:


> Sì, ma questo parlando a un terzo..! Se devi dirlo a tua moglie, e voi due siete gli interessati, che cosa le dici, 'ho iscritto te e me a...', o 'ti ho iscritto insieme a me a...'?



Saluti a tutti

Con una persona intima direi:" Ci siamo iscritti ad un corso di yoga  ecc "
Come si diceva sopra,"ci ho iscritti" trovo che suoni molto male.
Ovviamente correggetemi,mi sono iscritto propio per scrivere e parlare un po' meglio.


----------



## sabrinita85

brut2001 said:


> Saluti a tutti
> 
> Con una persona intima direi:" Ci siamo iscritti ad un corso di yoga  ecc "
> Come si diceva sopra,"ci ho iscritti" trovo che suoni molto male.
> Ovviamente correggetemi,mi sono iscritto propio per scrivere e parlare un po' meglio.


Sì, ma in questo caso sei tu che, a nome di un gruppo, dice a una persona che vi siete iscritti a yoga.
Il problema, che forse non è un problema, sorge quando devi dire a un gruppo di persone che hai iscritto te e anche loro a yoga.


Io penso che l'ostacolo si aggiri dicendo: _ho fatto l'iscrizione per tutti al corso di yoga._
Ad ogni modo la frase più naturale è quella di apertura: 'ci ho iscritti al corso di yoga'.


----------



## Kraus

Eppure io la sento stranissima, anzi, è la prima volta che la vedo (per il resto, mai sentita). Probabilmente è anche rara una situazione del genere...


----------



## Horazio

"ci ho iscritti" è orrenda. Nessun italiano direbbe cosí.
Trova un'alternativa : "ci siamo iscritti" oppure "ho iscritto me e mia/mio/ i miei ..."


----------



## sabrinita85

Horazio said:


> "ci ho iscritti" è orrenda. Nessun italiano direbbe cosí.
> Trova un'alternativa : *"ci siamo iscritti"* oppure "ho iscritto me e mia/mio/ i miei ..."


Ma ancora con questo_ ci siamo iscritti_? 
_Ci siamo iscritti_ vuol dire un'altra cosa...!!


----------



## Kraus

Magari "Ho iscritto me e voi"?


----------



## sabrinita85

Kraus said:


> Magari "Ho iscritto me e voi"?


Questa mi suona senz'altro meglio!


----------



## housecameron

Ho iscritto entrambi/tutti al corso
Ci ho iscritti è da bannare


----------



## Kraus

housecameron said:


> Ho iscritto entrambi/tutti al corso


 
Però "ho iscritto tutti" potrebbe significare sia "tutti noi" sia "tutti voi" (e in tal caso il soggetto rimarrebbe escluso). Scusate se faccio il pign*u*olo...


----------



## housecameron

Ho iscritto tutti (o tutti noi/tutti quanti) = incluso me
Ho iscritto tutti voi/Vi ho iscritti = voi, e io sono escluso 
Pign*u*olo


----------



## sabrinita85

housecameron said:


> Ho iscritto tutti (o tutti noi/tutti quanti) = incluso me
> Ho iscritto tutti voi/Vi ho iscritti = voi, e io sono escluso
> Pign*u*olo


Sì, anche io la vedo così!


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Sì, ma questo parlando a un terzo..! Se devi dirlo a tua moglie, e voi due siete gli interessati, che cosa le dici, 'ho iscritto te e me a...', o 'ti ho iscritto insieme a me a...'?


Ho l'impressione che abbiamo un po' spostato la questione rispetto all'acuta domanda di Necsus.


----------



## housecameron

Ma bubu, a me pare che ci sia già stata una risposta.
Ho iscritto entrambi/tutti e due/noi due/me e te ecc. 
Se poi uno vuole usare _ci ho iscritti_ non c'è niente di male, magari è anche giusto, anche se suona malissimo.


----------



## bubu7

Certo, cara housecameron, osservavo soltanto che gli ultimi interventi avevano un po' spostato il problema.
Immaginandomi a tu per tu con mia moglie (quindi in un linguaggio colloquiale) mi sembrerebbero artificiose tutte le proposte cha hai riportato.


----------



## sabrinita85

Che c'è di artificioso nel dire al proprio partner o al proprio gruppo di amici:

Ho iscritto entrambi/tutti e due/noi due/me e te?
oppure
Ho fatto l'iscrizione per tutti/noi a yoga?


----------



## housecameron

Ho avuto un flash  
Non si può dire _mi ho iscritto al corso_, quindi _ci ho iscritti_ è sbagliato.


----------



## Jacksunny

housecameron said:


> Ho avuto un flash
> Non si può dire _mi ho iscritto al corso_, quindi _ci ho iscritti_ è sbagliato.


 
Aspetta ma sono due cose diverse. Prendi queste due frasi:
1. mi sono iscritto
2. ti ho iscritto

Nella 1. "mi" è riflessivo, perché il verbo è _iscriversi_ (ausiliare _essere_)
Nella 2. "ti" è un complemento oggetto, perché il verbo è _iscrivere_ (ausiliare _avere_)


----------



## housecameron

Jacksunny said:


> Aspetta ma sono due cose diverse. Prendi queste due frasi:
> 1. mi sono iscritto
> 2. ti ho iscritto
> 
> Nella 1. "mi" è riflessivo, perché il verbo è _iscriversi_ (ausiliare _essere_)
> Nella 2. "ti" è un complemento oggetto, perché il verbo è _iscrivere_ (ausiliare _avere_)


 
E quindi?  Cosa suggerisci?
Io mi arrendo, ciao ciao


----------



## Jacksunny

housecameron said:


> E quindi?  Cosa suggerisci?
> Io mi arrendo, ciao ciao


 
Direi che la risposta è già stata data, esplicitare il complemento oggetto in _noi, tutti e due, entrambi_, etc.

Oppure si potrebbe usare un trucco:
"Cara, oggi mi sono iscritto ad un corso di yoga. Ah, ho iscritto anche te!"


----------



## sabrinita85

Jacksunny said:


> Oppure si potrebbe usare un trucco:
> "Cara, oggi mi sono iscritto ad un corso di yoga. Ah, ho iscritto anche te!"


Hahaha astuto trucco!


----------



## bubu7

Io propongo un elenco. 
Le forme tra parentesi sono le forme pronominali proclitiche atone che corrispondono, nel significato, alle forme pronominali enclitiche toniche.
Notate che, per la prima persona, sono dovuto ricorrere al verbo pronominale _iscriversi_ per rendere lo stesso concetto.

Ho iscritto me (mi sono iscritto); ho iscritto te (ti ho iscritto); ho iscritto lui (l'ho iscritto); ho iscritto noi D); ho iscritto voi (vi ho iscritti); ho iscritto loro (li ho iscritti).


----------



## elisatbd

Io credo non si dica proprio.
Si puo' dire "ho lavato me" ma non "mi ho lavato", per quello c'e' la forma riflessiva "mi sono lavato". Se l'azione e' rivolta alla seconda persona plurale, a noi, si mischia la forma riflessiva con quella transitiva, "vi ho lavati" e "mi sono lavato".. e non c'e' una forma transitiva/riflessiva assieme .


----------



## housecameron

elisatbd said:


> Io credo non si dica proprio.
> Si puo' dire "ho lavato me" ma non "mi ho lavato", per quello c'e' la forma riflessiva "mi sono lavato". Se l'azione e' rivolta alla seconda persona plurale, a noi, si mischia la forma riflessiva con quella transitiva, "vi ho lavati" e "mi sono lavato".. e non c'e' una forma transitiva/riflessiva assieme .


 
Infatti, è il mio _flash_ #*25* , che è passato del tutto inosservato


----------



## mapeta

*M*i sono iscrittoti ho iscritto vi ho iscrittili ho iscrittivanno bene no?ma ci ho iscritti ci suona male.Perchè? Forse per quel ci-o-i che viene fuori nella pronuncia. Suona male e nella lingua italiana si fa una grande attenzione all'eufonia. Modifichiamo addirittura le regole per evitare un suono che non ci piace. Così oltre a conoscere le regole grammaticali dobbiamo avere orecchio e conoscere tutte le consuetudini. Non invidio gli stranieri che vogliono imparare la nostra bella lingua.


----------



## housecameron

Non penso che in questo caso sia questione di orecchio.
Non essendo corretto _mi ho iscritto_, non può essere corretto _ci ho iscritti,_ che comprende anche _me_.


----------



## gabbiano

E questo? _Ci siamo iscritti al corso. (da me) o Ci ho fatto l´iscrizione. _Forse è una stupidagine assoluta, scusate. 
E neanche risolve il problema, lo so. 
Io, come straniera lo vedo come Mapeta. Ricordando tutto quello ho imparato della grammatica italiana mi sembra corretto (ci ho iscritti) anche se riconosco che suona male.


----------



## sabrinita85

Differenza tra CI HO ISCRITTI e CI SIAMO ISCRITTI:

 CI HO ISCRITTI: ho iscritto me e voi (oppure ho iscritto noi) = io ho fatto l'iscrizione anche per voi.

 CI SIAMO ISCRITTI: io e voi siamo andati ad iscriverci insieme.


----------



## housecameron

Brava Sabri 
resta il fatto che CI HO ISCRITTI dovrebbe essere sbagliato.


----------



## gabbiano

Capisco perfettamente la differenza fra CI HO ISCRITTI e CI SIAMO ISCRITTI, è ovvio. Quello che non capisco è se CI HO ISCRITTI sia sbagliato ( e c´è qualche regola che lo impedisce?) o solo suoni male.
A proposito, non è ugualmente terribile VI HAI ISCRITTI?


----------



## MünchnerFax

gabbiano said:


> A proposito, non è ugualmente terribile VI HAI ISCRITTI?


_Touché_. Ottima osservazione.


----------



## housecameron

Cos'è VI HAI ISCRITTI 
VI HA ISCRITTI? Lui/lei vi ha iscritti? Questo va benissimo.

Edit: o VI AVETE ISCRITTO/ISCRITTI (sbagliato)


----------



## gabbiano

VI HAI ISCRITTI - tu hai iscritto voi - che altro potrebbe essere?


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Vi hai iscritti_ sarebbe la seconda persona di _ci ho iscritti_. 

_Ho iscritto me e Gigi al corso = Ci ho iscritto al corso _(che a me suona orrido)
_Hai iscritto te e Gigi al corso? = Vi hai iscritto al corso? _(che suona ancora più raccapricciante)


----------



## housecameron

Tanto raccapricciante da non averla nemmeno capita (io)


----------



## sabrinita85

No, infatti VI HAI ISCRITTI oltre a suonare male come a CI HO ISCRITTI, non ha neanche un senso compiuto... che significa? 

La frase corretta sarebbe VI HO ISCRITTI (io ho iscritto voi, ma non me) ... e allora se con VI funziona... perché non dovrebbe funzionare con CI?


----------



## housecameron

sabrinita85 said:


> La frase corretta sarebbe VI HO ISCRITTI (io ho iscritto voi, ma non me) ... e allora se con VI funziona... perché non dovrebbe funzionare con CI?


 
Perché VI non include quel poveretto quale sono ME 
IO posso _aver iscritto_ gli altri, o _essermi iscritto_ solo soletto.. non potrò mai _avermi iscritto_.


----------



## sabrinita85

housecameron said:


> Perché VI non include quel poveretto quale sono ME
> IO posso _aver iscritto_ gli altri, o _essermi iscritto_ solo soletto.. non potrò mai _avermi iscritto_.


Sì, ovvio... VI HO ISCRITTI funziona se voglio dire che io ho iscritto voi e non me, ma dico, se la frase VI HO ISCRITTI è corretta allora deve essere corretta anche CI HO ISCRITTI (anche se suona male), no?


----------



## gabbiano

Allora, qualcuno mi può spiegare perché VI HAI ISCRITTI inoltre che suona terribilmente male, non fa senso?
Il significato secondo me è questo: TU HAI ISCRITTO VOI  - te e qualcun altro. Corrigete mi, per favore, se mi sbaglio.


----------



## elisatbd

Che barba.. credo che la regola fosse uscita fuori no?
Housecameron sta ripetendola a diverse riprese.
Non puoi utilizzare in italiano la forma transitiva:
        Io mi ho iscritto
Se il pronome e' prima del verbo, devi utilizzare la froma riflessiva:
       Io mi sono iscritto
Oppure la forma transitiva:
       Io ho iscritto me

Ora, se io ho iscritto tutti noi al corso yoga, non posso averci iscritto tutti quanti, perche' a me mi sono iscritto (scusate la ripetizione!) e a voi vi ho iscritti..
Perfavore, facciamo che non si debba spiegare pure tu vi hai iscritti, noi ci abbiamo iscritti (che e' la stessa cosa che dir io ci ho iscritti), etc etc..


----------



## cityofgod

Kraus said:


> Ciao amici!
> 
> Premesso che a me questa frase sembra perlomeno bizzarra, è possibile usare il pronome complemento oggetto di 1° persona plurale quando il soggetto della frase sono io?
> 
> Si può dire tranquillamente "ti ho iscritto, l'ho iscritto/a, vi ho iscritti, li ho iscritti, le ho iscritte", ma su "ci ho iscritti" ho parecchi dubbi.
> 
> Grazie fin d'ora per i vostri pareri!


 
La questione sembra semplice da dirimere.

Quando Ti riferisci a persone che sono diverse da Te usi un verbo in forma transitiva e poni queste persone come oggetto: "Vi ho iscritto".
Quando Ti riferisci solo a Te stesso allora usi una forma riflessiva ed il verbo avere diventa essere: "Mi sono iscritto".
Quando Ti riferisci ad un gruppo di persone che include anche Te allora devi operare una scissione trattando Te stesso in forma riflessiva e gli altri in forma oggettiva: "Mi sono iscritto e ho iscritto anche Voi".
Non mi viene in mente un esempio in cui si possano fondere la forma riflessiva riferita al soggetto Io e la forma oggettiva riferita ad un'azione che questo Io fa per gli altri, oggetto della sua azione.


----------



## gabbiano

Grazie, Cityofgod!
Finalmente qualcuno che ha fatto una spiegazione logica e comprensibile anche per me, chi non domina la lingua così bene.


----------



## cityofgod

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, ovvio... VI HO ISCRITTI funziona se voglio dire che io ho iscritto voi e non me, ma dico, se la frase VI HO ISCRITTI è corretta allora deve essere corretta anche CI HO ISCRITTI (anche se suona male), no?


 
Sabrinita,
mia concittadina, _*iscritti*_ allude allo stato di iscrizione che hai determinato tu con l'azione di andare ad iscrivere qualcuno, diversamente dopo il verbo avere occorre mettere *iscritto* (participio passato di iscrivere...se non erro).
A presto !


----------



## demichie

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, ovvio... VI HO ISCRITTI funziona se voglio dire che io ho iscritto voi e non me, ma dico, se la frase VI HO ISCRITTI è corretta allora deve essere corretta anche CI HO ISCRITTI (anche se suona male), no?



Secondo me CI HO ISCRITTI suona male perché è difficile sentirlo dire. Però più leggo questa frase, più ci faccio l'orecchio e più penso che non sia sbagliata. Capita solo a me?


----------



## bubu7

cityofgod said:


> Quando Ti riferisci ad un gruppo di persone che include anche Te allora devi operare una scissione trattando Te stesso in forma riflessiva e gli altri in forma oggettiva: "Mi sono iscritto e ho iscritto anche Voi".
> Non mi viene in mente un esempio in cui si possano fondere la forma riflessiva riferita al soggetto Io e la forma oggettiva riferita ad un'azione che questo Io fa per gli altri, oggetto della sua azione.


 
Tipo: "Ho iscritto noi a un corso d'italiano"... 

P.s.
La possibilità di concordare il participio al plurale (_vi ho iscritti_) è sempre esistita in italiano accanto alla possibilità di lasciare invariato il participio (_vi ho iscritto_).


----------



## cityofgod

bubu7 said:


> Tipo: "Ho iscritto noi a un corso d'italiano"...
> 
> P.s.
> La possibilità di concordare il participio al plurale (_vi ho iscritti_) è sempre esistita in italiano accanto alla possibilità di lasciare invariato il participio (_vi ho iscritto_).


 
E' vero, spostiamo l'attenzione dall'azione di iscrivere al risultato dell'azione, ovvero lo status di iscritto.


----------



## housecameron

elisatbd said:


> Che barba.. credo che la regola fosse uscita fuori no?


 
Assolutamente d'accordo, si sta ripetendo all'infinito lo stesso concetto.


----------



## gabrigabri

elisatbd said:


> Che barba.. credo che la regola fosse uscita fuori no?
> Housecameron sta ripetendola a diverse riprese.
> Non puoi utilizzare in italiano la forma transitiva:
> Io mi ho iscritto
> Se il pronome e' prima del verbo, devi utilizzare la froma riflessiva:
> Io mi sono iscritto
> Oppure la forma transitiva:
> Io ho iscritto me




Sí, non si può dire "io mi ho iscritto", ma si può dire "io ti ho iscritto".

vi avete iscritti 
vi ho iscritti 

ci abbiamo iscritti
ci ho iscritti


----------



## MünchnerFax

> *Nota del moderatore*
> Cari co-foreri, questo thread ha al momento 57 messaggi. Per cortesia, da questo momento cerchiamo di pubblicare solo interventi costruttivi e non ripetitivi. Vale a dire, *prima* di replicare *leggiamoli *tutti e controlliamo che ciò che vogliamo dire non sia già stato scritto da qualcun altro e dettagliatamente discusso. Grazie.


----------



## bubu7

Solo dopo aver letto tutti gl'interventi precedenti di questa discussione, come giustamente suggerisce il nostro MF, date un'occhiata anche qui.


----------



## mapeta

Pensandoci bene, credo (ma posso sbagliarmi) che "ci ho iscritti" proprio non si possa usare, per ragioni di forma. CI HO ISCRITTO risulta ambiguo. 
" Ci siamo iscritti " appartiene ad un verbo riflessivo ( iscriversi ), " vi ho iscritto " ad un semplice transitivo ( ho iscritto voi ). Ma " ci ho iscritti " ?
Sembrerebbe la fusione di un verbo riflessivo ( mi sono iscritto ) con uno semplice ( vi ho iscritti ). In uno si usa l'ausiliare essere, nell'altro l'ausiare avere. Forse è questa ambiguità che ce lo fa suonare male. E forse, per questo, si dovrebbe comunque dire "Ho iscritto me e voi". 

Non sono un esperto. Vi prego, ditemi se il mio ragionamento ha senso.


----------

